# Best Tatuaje



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I hear so many good things about Tatuaje,and I only have tried a handful.So I'm looking for the best of the best sampler for Tatuaje how is this one ?

$80 
Havana VI Angeles (4 5/8 X 42) - rated 93 recently 
Noella (5 1/8 x 42) rated 92 - Classic Petit (Marevas) 
Taino (7 5/8 x 49) rated 93 - Double Corona (Prominentes) 
RC 184 (7 1/4 X 57) rated 91 - 
Especiale (7 1/2 x 38) rated 90 - Classic old school Lancero (Laguito No.2) 
Regio (5 1/2 x 50) rated 90 - Robusto - "gordita"
Cojonu 2003 (6 ½" x 52) - rated 90 - first production Cojonu size
Aristas (6 1/8" x 52) - rated 90 - the 'Artist's cigar' 

Can I do better with something else ?


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Eric,

Go to New Havana Cigars - the Online Humidor They've got several good samplers.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

woodted said:


> Eric,
> 
> Go to New Havana Cigars - the Online Humidor They've got several good samplers.


Thankyou ,that sampler I posted was from havana cigars ,did it have most of their better Tats in it

Tatuaje Highly Rated Sampler


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

Try to get at least one cigar with a CT Broadleaf wrapper on it such as the La Riqueza, 7th Reserva, or Petit Cazadores Reserva.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Reg said:


> Try to get at least one cigar with a CT Broadleaf wrapper on it such as the La Riqueza, 7th Reserva, or Petit Cazadores Reserva.


I was going to say the same thing. The sampler originally posted is great, but doesn't have any of the broadleaf wrapped Tats. My favorite tat is the 7th Reserva.

Perhaps pickup the sampler you posted then add a few singles?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Thankyou ,that sampler I posted was from havana cigars ,did it have most of their better Tats in it
> 
> Tatuaje Highly Rated Sampler


Also looks like that sampler is out of stock.


----------

